# Maryland Supply for BBQ stuff



## bakerman (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been here for about a year. Having a blast learning the tricks of the trade so to speak. However one thing I've found (or not found) is a good place to get supplies for smoking. Mainly I am talking about fruit wood and rubs , stuff that the grocery chains don't have and HD and Lowe's don't carry year round ( gettin' tired of Hickory). I guess the mind set is people in Maryland only smoke food in the Fall.

I am happy to share this site I found, there is a brick and mortar store too. Just North West of Baltimore in Hampstead . Here is the store link:

http://www.bbqequipmentstore.com

Now I have ZERO affiliation with this place. In fact I haven't even been there ...YET. But with all the things I want to try this place looks to be a good start. I need wood and rubs and tools etc. I know I can get everything on the web but I am old school and shipping costs kill any bargains I find on-line.

I live in Columbia so it's about an hour drive one way to get there for me, but I am chomping at the bit to go in and see for myself what they have. According to the site they have various fruit woods in chunks available. So I am excited about that.

Once I go ( hopefully this weekend) I will get back to the forum and let you all know my impressions.

Note to the forum: Maybe we should start a listing by state of the stores that supply BBQ / Smoker  woods and other stuff. For some reason I've had a devil of a time locating anything in these parts. If anyone else here is from Maryland ( and I know there are a couple) and you have been to this place or know of another, please share what you've found. Aside from orchard farms I have no local place to feed my wood smoking habit. Haha.

That is all I got for now. BTW  planning on a smoked turkey this weekend. My first time so I will be back with pix and commentary.

Smoke 'em if you got 'em.

Bakerman


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you purchased anything from them? Customer service experience?


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 18, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Have you purchased anything from them? Customer service experience?


X2 - It might be good for local purchases. I looked at the site and there's no shipping info at all, so I'll stick with Todd


----------



## bakerman (Oct 18, 2012)

Haven't been yet plan on going there soon.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 18, 2012)

Bakerman said:


> Haven't been yet plan on going there soon.


By all means let us know how it goes!!


----------



## spoolinaz (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm about 20 min North of them. I haven't been there, but FIL and friend have. They had good things to say about them. I think they host cooking clinics from time to time too. Keep an eye on Craigslist for wood. I scored about 20 lbs of apple, plum, pear and cherry chunks earlier this year from some guy that cut down an old orchard. Cost me $20 bucks, he was happy to sell the chunks he cut from the branches for cheap. From that, I have fallen in love with using plum on poultry!


----------



## jimf (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in Montgomery county so that will be a hike for me but I'm curious to hear how your trip was.   Be sure to check back in


----------



## big twig (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a pretty cool store, wish it was closer. Let us know how it is, I have driven further for worse before so maybe a future trip is in order.


----------



## brokenwing (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys Im in carroll county In taneytown.  A gentleman up here works with my best friends wife is a KCBS judge.  He told me about this store he goes to all the time.  It is a hike, but he told me it is a great place, and he buys sauces and rubs from them.  I have not been there yet.

https://www.mdbbqservices.com/home


----------



## bakerman (Oct 18, 2012)

Spoolinaz

I play golf just down the street from you every year . Abbottstown place called "The Bridges". Great golf course, fantastic place.


----------



## bakerman (Oct 18, 2012)

Brokenwing,

That place looks nice. A little far for me but if I'm ever out Hagerstown way I may go on up.

Bman


----------



## spoolinaz (Oct 19, 2012)

Bakerman said:


> Spoolinaz
> 
> I play golf just down the street from you every year . Abbottstown place called "The Bridges". Great golf course, fantastic place.


Actually, I grew up in New Oxford, know the area well. We race right over the hill at Lincoln Speedway too...


----------



## smally (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been to the store, and can say it's worth the trip. I got all of my equipment including my WSM from there 2 months ago.

http://www.bbqequipmentstore.com

He was telling me that he was buying the place next door, and will be moving the store there. The place he was in was very small. 

I got a lot of questions answered here on the forum, but the owner was great in taking time to talk and explain things to me when I went there.

I was also emailing them about products, and would get quick responses. 

I understand about looking at a website and seeing things myself. I was surprised at how many rubs and spices they had there. They also make their own rubs.

They did also have several different kinds of wood chunks and charcoal.

Anyway, take the time and head up there. Great place and good business.


----------



## smally (Oct 20, 2012)

I have been to the store, and can say it's worth the trip. I got all of my equipment including my WSM from there 2 months ago.

http://www.bbqequipmentstore.com

He was telling me that he was buying the place next door, and will be moving the store there. The place he was in was very small. 

I got a lot of questions answered here on the forum, but the owner was great in taking time to talk and explain things to me when I went there.

I was also emailing them about products, and would get quick responses. 

I understand about looking at a website and seeing things myself. I was surprised at how many rubs and spices they had there. They also make their own rubs.

They did also have several different kinds of wood chunks and charcoal.

Anyway, take the time and head up there. Great place and good business.


----------

